# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  رئيس الهلال يحمل الاتحاد السوداني مسؤولية عقوبته من الكاف

## عوض الله طلحه

*حمل رئيس نادي الهلال الأمين البرير الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مسؤولية العقوبات التي تعرض لها من لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد الافريقي وايقافه لمدة اربعة اعوام . وقال البرير لدى لقائه بالجماهيري الحاشد بمقر النادي مساء اليوم : قرارات الكاف الأخيرة فيها استهداف واضح لنادي الهلال وان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مشارك في هذه القرارات ، فمثل هذه الأحداث تتكرر في الملاعب المصرية والتونسية ، لكن يتم نسيانها مع مرور الوقت .. الاتحاد الإفريقي دائما يكيل للسودان بمكيالين وهذا ضعف للاتحاد العام الذي يتقبل أي قرار". واشار البربر بانهم سيعملون لمناهضة قرار الإيقاف وفق لجنة قانونية في المرحلة المقبلة واوضح البرير بان المرحلة القادمة هي الأهم مطالب الجماهير بتناسي قرارات الكاف والوقوف خلف الفريق في مشواره الافريقي والمحلي بعد ان نجح مجلسه في دعم الفريق بأفضل العناصر الموجودة في الساحة، بالاضافة لاستقدام مدرب كبير وهو الفرنسي جارزيتو لقيادة الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة . ومن جانبه اعلن رئيس رابطة اهل الهلال المركزية وقفتهم خلف رئيس النادي مستنكيرين قرار الكاف. 

:ANSmile23:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ما بستغرب من كلام العوير البرير لأنه معذور لكن والله أتعجب في الجلافيط البيستمعوا لكلامه وكمان يصدقوا ...

يا جماعة في زول عاقل كده الكلام ده يدخل ليه في رأسه .. قال الكاف يستهدف الهلال !!!
*

----------


## Deimos

*

طيـــــر طيــــــر يا بريــــــر ...

:596746: :1 (53): :1 (21):
                        	*

----------


## عوض الله طلحه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					



طيـــــر طيــــــر يا بريــــــر ...

:596746: :1 (53): :1 (21):



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيرطير يا عوير
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*استهداف مين ياعمك
ده عنده حمولة بتاعت كلام بفرق
فيها فى الصفيراب الوهم ديل
وهم وبصدقوا
قال ايه الكاف يستهدف الهلال
ده هلال ولا خمسة مازمبى

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*عشان تاني يجاملوهو

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  حمل هذا التصريح إعترافاً صريحاً

  من الرجل بفعلته :

  ( مثل هذه الأحداث)  تتكرر فى الملاعب

  المصريه والتونسيه  إلخ ...

إذاً لما كان كل هذا الإنكار ؟

ولما كان صالح رجب ؟

ولما كان ذلك البيان الفضيحه ؟ !
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

  حمل هذا التصريح إعترافاً صريحاً

  من الرجل بفعلته :

  ( مثل هذه الأحداث)  تتكرر فى الملاعب

  المصريه والتونسيه  إلخ ...

إذاً لما كان كل هذا الإنكار ؟

ولما كان صالح رجب ؟

ولما كان ذلك البيان الفضيحه ؟ !





22222222
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انا فرحان في حكاية ضعف الاتحاد العام هو السبب
عشان تاني مجدي سمكره يدافع عن البرير
*

----------


## ابو طلال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عوض الله طلحه
					

وقال البرير لدى لقائه بالجماهيري الحاشد بمقر النادي مساء اليوم : قرارات الكاف الأخيرة فيها استهداف واضح لنادي الهلال وان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مشارك في هذه القرارات



يا ضهبان كدي لملم ايديك عليك

وشوف الكاف لو جاب خبر الصفراب تاني

قال استهداف قال
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*والله فعلا البرير الطير
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انتو مش مجدي دافع عنو امبارح دي
خيرا تعمل .. شرا تلقي
واتخيري
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*......................................... فرفرة المذبوح ..............................
                        	*

----------

